# i need to re-home my Koi



## hunterk997 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have decided that since koi grow large, that I can't really afford the space or money to supply my butterfly koi. I have talked to other people online, and they said it would be best to give them to a local pond society, but there are none in my area. And I don't know of any one that wants koi or can supply for them. So I'm at a dead end and I'm not sure what to do. They are in a 10 gallon right now, I know it's really bad, but I just can't afford a tank and other things to care for them. My parents weren't aware of their potential size when they purchased them. Is there any other options of re-homing them? they are in need of a bigger tank, for sure, and I just can't supply it.


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2013)

You probably won't get any money for them, but most fish stores will take them as a donation, even Petco and Petsmart. Ten gallons is way too small for even one. So the sooner the better. Sorry, you have to give them up. I had a very large pond and got rid of it. My tortoise shed now sits over it. Loved have it and the koi. Good luck.


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> You probably won't get any money for them, but most fish stores will take them as a donation, even Petco and Petsmart. Ten gallons is way too small for even one. So the sooner the better. Sorry, you have to give them up. I had a very large pond and got rid of it. My tortoise shed now sits over it. Loved have it and the koi. Good luck.



I don't want money for them, I just want to give them a better home. Would they be better off at petco? What would they do with them? i don't want them to be treated cruelly like the other animals.


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2013)

They will just resell them. Usually at a cheaper price. Sometimes they consider them as an adoption. If you have a private owned aquarium store that would take them they might be better, but Petco wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 6, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > You probably won't get any money for them, but most fish stores will take them as a donation, even Petco and Petsmart. Ten gallons is way too small for even one. So the sooner the better. Sorry, you have to give them up. I had a very large pond and got rid of it. My tortoise shed now sits over it. Loved have it and the koi. Good luck.
> ...



If you were in the Bay Area California I would take them in, have a few big tanks and a large pond.
I would advise taking them to a local mom n pop type aquarium store over taking them to petco/petsmart. Good luck


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: RE: i need to re-home my Koi*



hunterk997 said:


> I have decided that since koi grow large, that I can't really afford the space or money to supply my butterfly koi. I have talked to other people online, and they said it would be best to give them to a local pond society, but there are none in my area. And I don't know of any one that wants koi or can supply for them. So I'm at a dead end and I'm not sure what to do. They are in a 10 gallon right now, I know it's really bad, but I just can't afford a tank and other things to care for them. My parents weren't aware of their potential size when they purchased them. Is there any other options of re-homing them? they are in need of a bigger tank, for sure, and I just can't supply it.



Any chance you could indicate where you are?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2013)

Will said:


> Any chance you could indicate where you are?



Near the finger lakes region of New York state, Will.


----------



## HeatherN (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you still have the koi? I am near the Lake George region and may be willing to take them.I know you said finger lakes region but wondering exactly how far you are from me.Could you tell me the aproximate size and how many you have? I have a pond in the summer time and a small pond structure in my basement for winter time use.


----------

